
Ask HN: Do you use more or less in shell? - tush726
What is the reasoning behind using one or the other?
======
mrzool
See this: [http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/81129/what-are-
the-d...](http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/81129/what-are-the-
differences-between-most-more-and-less/81131)

TL;DR: Use less.

As a side note, I've never seen anyone actually using more.

------
Davidbrcz
more is a basic pager, which allows you to scroll downwards, one page at a
time. Only downwards.

less is also a pager, but has addition functionality to scroll upwards and
downwards through the input, in addition to several other extensions.

[http://superuser.com/questions/310137/less-is-more-is-
more-l...](http://superuser.com/questions/310137/less-is-more-is-more-less-im-
so-confused)

TL;DR : Use less

